# Need help to Cook the Best BBQ beef ribs



## chef giuseppe (May 19, 2005)

Several years ago I ate BBQ'd beef ribs in NY that were so tender the meat came apart from the bone very easy. Almost fell off the bone!
When I asked the waiter how they were cooked he said they were cooked all day on low heat! 
My question is: What temperature Is "low heat" exactly and how long do you cook at that temperature to get the aforementioned results?
I'm cooking with a Webber 3 burner gas BBQ... 
Hope someone out there knows the answer. It's worth it...
C.G.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

180 to 200 degrees for 12 hours, approximately one hour per pound. 
Ribs are done when the internal temperature of the meat reaches 160-170 degrees.

Keep in mind these were most likely smoked with certain woods as most establishments don't go thru that type of process without smoking. They were probably also marinated, messaged with a spice rub, or both as well. All of these factors combined can make a big difference in flavor when comparing ribs from different places.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Indirect heat. Directly over a grill burner, even on low, it will be too hot. Have the burner under the ribs OFF.

Phil


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Oftentimes, when I don't have the time to watch ribs over the grill, I cheat. Sure, it is not "true" BBQ, but it does make some tasty ribs. I use this method, mostly, for pork ribs, but it will definately work for beef also. I rub my ribs down with my BBQ spice then wrap them in aluminum foil with about 2-3 ounces of beer (you can also add a drop or 2 of liquid smoke) and "bake" them in the oven, at 200-225 degrees for about 6-8 hours, depending on the thickness, etc. Pull them out of the oven and, leaving them wrapped, let them cool down. I then finish them on the grill, giving them a nice grilled flavor and crispy exterior and adding my BBQ sauce at the last minute. Again, this isn't true BBQ, but you aren't tied to the grill all day either. Though I prefer doing the "real" way, I don't always have time, but these do make really good ribs, and I do have some friends that actually prefer them this way.


----------



## roy boy (Jul 21, 2005)

"Real BBQ" means slow cooking in a smoker. When I smoke babyback ribs, for example, I cook them for about 4-5 hours in a smoker at about 225 degrees(using pecan and apple wood) which has a water tray to help keep the meat moist. If you would like to try something simple, and also foolproof, try the recipe for oven baked ribs that Mark Bittman has in his "How to Cook Everything" book. A quick internet search will net you lots of recipes for rub -- there is a good basic one on the food network sit (look under brisket, I think). Put the rub on the night before cooking and wrap the ribs in foil or plastic wrap, then lightly again the next day when you are ready to cook. After baking, you can "crisp" them up on your grill, adding a little sauce to finish up.


----------

